# Hashtags?



## n_brown (Dec 8, 2017)

I see on TV commercials blurbs to hastag (#) this or that.     What are they talking about?    

I personally don't want to "#" _anything at all_, but am curious what that's all about.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 8, 2017)

Hashtag (which used to be called a pound sign by everyone I knew) are for Twitter. It creates a category, similar to how we have various threads on this website.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 9, 2017)

Never heard it called a Pound sign - that's a £ in the UK.   I'm confused by all this "hashtag" business and the # is simply a 'hash'.   I don't use Twitter, facebook or any such thing, and I get along just fine.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 9, 2017)

We also called it a pound sign too. 

It's difficult to show any curiosity about social media without getting involved in discussions like this. People who use social media seem to take its machinations quite seriously; everything is a very big deal. Hashtags denote subjects being discussed.

I don't care what someone I've never met thinks about much of anything, and since I have no interest in divulging my private business on a very public media, I'm not a good fit for social media. My son and his friends are devotees and are forever getting into some kerfuffle or another. It wears me out hearing about it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 9, 2017)

#SmilingJanenotatwitterfan  !


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 9, 2017)

MarkinPhx said:


> #SmilingJanenotatwitterfan  !


----------



## n_brown (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks.  So it's just for Twitter.   I don't foresee ever having a need to go on twitter.

I just wondered, on TV they would say "  just text # blah blah blah...for whatever reason.   I didn't know where they were talking about typing all that.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 22, 2017)

I am not a "twit".


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 22, 2017)

*If you type in the # plus whatever, into Google, it will take you to a list of stories about whatever.  Or if you see a hyperlinked hashtag, you can click on it lie a link to a webpage  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2017)

I can't say I've ever used a hashtag for anything either, don't belong to FB or Twitter and don't text anyone.


----------



## oldman (Dec 25, 2017)

If you follow someone on Twitter, it can be fun and interesting, if the person that you are following is an active participant in a field that interests you. Like I follow some of the people on CNBC, the financial news channel. During the day when the markets are open, these guys tweet quite often and they do share some very important information from time to time. 

And, of course, I also follow United Airlines on Twitter. BTW, did anyone know that United no longer has the Boeing 747 in their livery? They flew the last B-747 on 11/7. The Boeing 777, or Triple Seven has now replaced the 747. Progress, as they call it, but to me, nothing will ever replace the B-747.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 25, 2017)

I am not into the social media much. I have a FB page just to keep up with old high school friends and cousins I have not seen in years. No tweeting, texting, or hash tagging here and I get along just fine!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)

*octothorp*


Also found in: Encyclopedia, Wikipedia.                                    *octothorp*

 (ˈɒktəˌθɔːp) _n_*1. * (Mathematics)  a  symbol  that  is  used  in  printing,  in  mathematics  and,  commonly,  on  a  telephone  keypad;  it  consists  of  two  horizontal  lines,  one  above  the  other,  with  two  diagonal  lines,  one  beside  the  other,  through  them.  Also  called: *hash sign* 
*2. * (Telecommunications)  a  symbol  that  is  used  in  printing,  in  mathematics  and,  commonly,  on  a  telephone  keypad;  it  consists  of  two  horizontal  lines,  one  above  the  other,  with  two  diagonal  lines,  one  beside  the  other,  through  them.  Also  called: *hash sign* 
*3. * (Printing,  Lithography  &  Bookbinding)  a  symbol  that  is  used  in  printing,  in  mathematics  and,  commonly,  on  a  telephone  keypad;  it  consists  of  two  horizontal  lines,  one  above  the  other,  with  two  diagonal  lines,  one  beside  the  other,  through  them.  Also  called: *hash sign*


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't like the term"hashtag". I call it the "pound sign" because that's what it is.

HiDesertHal


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 25, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I don't like the term"hashtag". I call it the "pound sign" because that's what it is.
> 
> HiDesertHal


We always called it a _tic-tac-toe_ sign, 'cause that's what it is. layful:

:hatlaugh:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)

It's called an octothorp 'cause that's what it is.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 25, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I can't say I've ever used a hashtag for anything either, don't belong to FB or Twitter and don't text anyone.



Good for you, SeaBreeze!
Harry


----------

